# Angel fish + other cichlids



## AguaDulce (Nov 26, 2005)

What other cichlids can get along with angel fish? I'd like to keep some south amerian with some angel fishes, so i'd like to know  any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Smaller cichlids would do well if they had hiding spots. I'm thinking of Nannacara or Apistogramma. They might be tough to find though.


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

rams would go well


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Possibly a severum? Eeek not sure tho.


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

personally i would go with rams, but thats because i like rams.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I would add some Apistogrammas. I dont have any right now but I want some.


----------

